

The Case for Slow Programming - sotoseattle
https://ventrellathing.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/the-case-for-slow-programming/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683827)

~~~
sotoseattle
Thanks! I am new to Y and didn't know it was referenced and commented before.

------
gamesbrainiac
This old thing? I'm sure I've seen it somewhere on HN before.

